# Veet effective?



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Tried Veet for the first time yesterday on chest - wasn't too impressed, left it on for 4-5 mins and loads of hair still left. You guys have a similar experience?


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Try trimming the hair first - Veet melts the hair away kind off and so the closer it is to the roots it might work better.

Otherwise you'll have to apply it more than once. Might be a dumb question, but have you go normal Veet or the one for men?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

The one for men.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

You may have to use it more than once, might be a case of trial and error. Maybe try trimming the hair first then using it.

Did you use the scraper as well? Personally whenever I used Veet I left it on for about 10 mins :lol: but I dont know if that might effect your skin - mine was fine!


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Had trimmed it down (few days growth after shaving it wednesday last week) As you say though will work with it a few times see how long is effective for me (i.e. enough to get the stuff off but before the smell of chemically burning skin get too much  )


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ha ha put a peg on your nose!!!

Only other suggestion (if your brave enough  ) is waxing - much better result (with a good waxer) and the hair thins the more you wax it so you end up with less.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Leave it on for longer than they say for sure, plus make sure its thick too, do one section at a time, chest, then legs, then arms etc....it says 5min but think the longest is 10 or so.....I use a scrub glove thing rather than the scraper.

I like veet over waxing now!


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Leave it on for longer than they say for sure, plus make sure its thick too, do one section at a time, chest, then legs, then arms etc....it says 5min but think the longest is 10 or so.....*I use a scrub glove thing rather than the scraper.*I like veet over waxing now!


I tried that but it ended up looking like a guinea pig!!!!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

How'd ya look like a guinea pig? LOL did it puff your cheeks out and grow you a tail


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> How'd ya look like a guinea pig? LOL did it puff your cheeks out and grow you a tail


Guinea Pig...tail :whistling:


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> How'd ya look like a guinea pig? LOL did it puff your cheeks out and grow you a tail


I meant the scrub glove was hairy!!!!!



God said:


> Guinea Pig...tail :whistling:


magic - God is right.. they dont have tails :tongue:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ah the glove looks like a guinea pig lol am I thinking of a gerbil? haha

Nath just thinking mate, some of the Veet creams wont go well with fake tan, so if your doing it before a show make sure you test your tan with it a month before.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks mate - just experimenting at the moment (plus wanted to see if there was a more effective and long lasting way than shaving 2-3 times a week)


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Stuff isn't cheap, easily get through a bottle but I am a hairy little bear. :lol:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I think is better the veet wax strips option, my gf do it for me every summer and after a few times hairs seem to grow thinner and easier to come out


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Ah the glove looks like a guinea pig lol am I thinking of a gerbil? haha
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

If we are opening this up to all hair removel, best method I have found is the Phillips Bodygroom, once a week easy as....only £35 I think too...


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> If we are opening this up to all hair removel, best method I have found is the Phillips Bodygroom, once a week easy as....only £35 I think too...


What is that? :confused1: And is it unisex or for men only?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

gemc1981 said:


> What is that? :confused1: And is it unisex or for men only?


and there was me thinking you were our resident hair removal specialist Gem :tongue:


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

2004mark said:


> and there was me thinking you were our resident hair removal specialist Gem :tongue:


Sorry to disappoint!! But if it is what I think it is (a type of epilator) there is no way I would use one - tried it once and it was TORTURE!!! They should use it in Guantanamo Bay that'd get them talking!!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Epilator!? No chance you sadist! lol Its just an electric shaver but its a rounded kind of shape so it does all the knooks and cranies haha


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> *Epilator!? No chance you sadist!* lol Its just an electric shaver but its a rounded kind of shape so it does all the knooks and cranies haha


Wuss


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

I've considered using Veet, but it states not to use if you have moles?? Has anydoby used it who has moles?


----------



## ms4 (Jun 20, 2008)

I've used the hair removal cream and I found the same last time I used it. I think best option is to leave it on for a bit longer, if your skin can take it 

Er. I also have tried an epilator, and it is painful at first but you soon get used it mg: But it takes longer to do. But I did get a cheap sh1t one to try first.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Virtus said:


> I've considered using Veet, but it states not to use if you have moles?? Has anydoby used it who has moles?


better don't use it if you have lots of moles, if just one or two you can go around it or apply oil to the mole so that it doesn't stick to the wax


----------

